# Help with LED lighting for 24" deep tank



## Longimanus (Apr 24, 2017)

I just got a new tank on the weekend, a 4x2x2 120 gallon.

It came with a HOT5 light setup, 6 coralife tubes, attached to 3 Glo ballasts. This setup runs VERY hot, and I don't like that. I put my hand on the glass lids under the lights and it is so hot I worry they will crack. I used LED on my 55 gallon, and would prefer to go that route. Cooler running and less energy expenditure.

I can't use pendants or any hanging LED's, as the tank has a full wood canopy over the glass tops, so stock strip lights are a must. I can't build anything so no do it yourself lol!

I currently have a 48" Fluval Aquasky that I used on the 55, and would like to get 1 or 2 more lights to go with it. I figure I have at least two inches of substrate, and the lights would sit right on the glass tops most likely.

I am looking at the following so far to use IN ADDITION to my Fluval Aquasky 48"

2 of these
EverGrow D2120 16" Dimmable LED Light Fixture - For <B>Freshwater<B/> Planted Aquariums - 120 Watts // Aquarium Supplies Canada - Pond Supplies Canada - Reptile Supplies Canada // Pets & Ponds

or

1 of these
Current USA Freshwater Satellite LED Plus <B>PRO</B> - 48-60" 60 Watt // Aquarium Supplies Canada - Pond Supplies Canada - Reptile Supplies Canada // Pets & Ponds

or

1 of these
Current USA Freshwater Satellite LED Plus - 48-60" 30 Watts // Aquarium Supplies Canada - Pond Supplies Canada - Reptile Supplies Canada // Pets & Ponds

Or even 1 or 2 more of the Fluval Aquasky.

The type of plants I keep are mostly low light such as java and anubias. My anubias grew great with the fluval, but my java did not. I have several other plants that I don't know what they are that are growing ok. I would like better growth, but I would never go above medium light plants. 

Any advice? The tank is cloudy as I had just filled it. These pics show only 4 of the coralife tubes on, not all 6, it is brighter with all 6. Also, I know the aquascaping is awful, I was in a huge hurry when I was setting it up, once that big stump sinks I will redo all the plants and wood.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Well for one.. that is a LOT of light so you could "kill" a ballast..
https://sbreeflights.com/sbox-fw-plant-lights/34-sbox-pro-32-timer-fresh-water-plant.html
but your hood is short..andyou will have somewhat the same problem w/ the "Evergrow"
suggest you also consider a Beamswork quad 3W..and remove the 90 degree lenses..
Like this but the 6500k version 


> Includes 48 LEDs 5400 Lumen 3 watt LEDs 48x 6500K Two mode on/off switch Mode 1 turns on 1st and 4th row LEDs.
> Mode 2 turns on all LEDs. External LED driver(s) Adjustable mounting legs Includes cooling fan
> Slim and contemporary design Timer module and Hang Kit are not included.
> 2x pre-wired connections for timer modules. Optional: Hang Kit (Add $17.50) Optional: Timer module(Add $22.00)
> ...



https://www.amazon.com/Green-Elemen...&qid=1493066616&sr=8-8&keywords=beamswork+48"

After that 2 of any of the strip lights..
Beamswork DA 6500K 0.50W Series LED Pent Aquarium Light Freshwater Plant Discus...

Like this but, again 6500k version is not currently available..

another "direct from China" option is DSuny..In- between the sb and a strip light..
https://www.amazon.com/Programmable...?ie=UTF8&qid=1493066990&sr=8-7&keywords=dsuny

but,again, a FW version... Fanless and thin.. also programmable.. 
(seems fw is out of stock ATM)
sbreef and Evergrow "may" compete w 6 tubes (not equal them) BUT 6 tubes is too much..

consider adding the tube watts.. divide by 4 as aN LED starting point..........
Actually


----------



## Longimanus (Apr 24, 2017)

I am a bit leary of Beamswork, as when I tried one it burnt out VERY fast. Half the LED's were burnt out in like 6 months. I was very disappointed with it.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Longimanus said:


> I am a bit leary of Beamswork, as when I tried one it burnt out VERY fast. Half the LED's were burnt out in like 6 months. I was very disappointed with it.


I'm curious..
Which model and how long ago?
Maybe post here:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/10-lighting/721001-beamswork-success-stories-beamswork-club.html
I'm not naive enogh to think that cheapiish lighting may not have issues, but mostly it is power supplies. 
In my own DIY's I've encountered bad batches of 3W diodes (Bridgelux type) off the bay. 
been pumping these as an affordable high light source for awhile..and hear few problems.
Last was w/ a 1W SMD version (newish model)..

not what most want to hear .. or do.. but the 3w diode ones are fairly easily replaced w/ some soldering skills..
some even customize spectrum..Been trying to get/find a dead/defective 3w model for some experimenting on my own..


----------



## Longimanus (Apr 24, 2017)

I think it was this one:

Beamswork Tri 60 - 78 x 0.2w LED (3 rows of LED, 72 white 6 actinic) - 24" extendable brackets to 30", three ways toggle on/off switches function as 1) both white and blue on, 2) off, 3) only moonlight on.

And it was several years ago now.


----------



## msncookie (Jul 14, 2015)

I currently use the Current USA Satellite Plus Pro (48-60") on my 2 foot deep 120, however it's a 5 foot long, 18" width. Low-tech tank. I am using the single strip and it's definitely bright enough for the depth (for low-light plants), unless maybe you're considering carpeting plants down the road. In fact, I've recently been advised to turn it down due to the brown algae growing on my plants so that is something I'm trying now. This model allows you to adjust percentage of the white, red, green, and blue LEDs individually which is handy, and keeps time and settings even in extended power outages.

Up to now, it's been running at 100% power and my low-light plants (mostly vals, java, amazon sword) have been growing fine, but as I said the brown algae has been taking over any broad-leaved plants. With your extra front-to-back coverage needs you *might* need two strips but I would *definitely* dial back the power on something like the plus-pro in that case.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Back to the o/p after rereading post:
Fluval Aquasky 48"
https://www.petco.com/shop/en/petco...gclid=CJf606-AvtMCFQiIaQodahUATA&gclsrc=aw.ds

This one? 35W..
An expensive addition would be a Fluval plant2.0 to mate w/ it..
https://www.amazon.com/Fluval-Aqua-Fresh-Plant-48-60in/dp/B015QM9WY6

w/ controller a >$300 addition..
46W additional watts

Bump:


Longimanus said:


> I think it was this one:
> 
> Beamswork Tri 60 - 78 x 0.2w LED (3 rows of LED, 72 white 6 actinic) - 24" extendable brackets to 30", three ways toggle on/off switches function as 1) both white and blue on, 2) off, 3) only moonlight on.
> 
> And it was several years ago now.


thanks.. yea would have never recommended .2W diodes anyways.. not that it matters.. sorry about the problems. Any problem always leaves a bad taste...and wouldn't have been user fixable..
this one..
https://youtu.be/XeS6aa91uXY
The newer .5w SMD's are a bit more robust.. IF a good supplier is chosen..


----------



## Longimanus (Apr 24, 2017)

Thank you very much 

I like the Fluval plant2.0 but my local seller doesn't have the 48" one. 

Why does it need a controller?


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Longimanus said:


> Thank you very much
> 
> I like the Fluval plant2.0 but my local seller doesn't have the 48" one.
> 
> Why does it need a controller?


It doesn't "need" a controller..but the touch dim switch is kind of a PIA for some and you have no ramp up/down functionality.. A personal preference and hopefully a common, affordable add on in the future.
Believe this would work w/ both lights..
LED Lamp Timer | A3977 | Lighting | Fluval
Relatively cheap too. (forgot about this one, the WIFI is a bit unnecessary at that price point) 
https://www.petco.com/shop/en/petcostore/product/fluval-2-channel-led-lamp-timer
join the 21st century.. 

you can also just add one of what you have now..
Probably a bit under-powered for that big of a tank but.. baby steps.. 

hmmm, w/ the right plugs that would work on a beamswork too..Too much "stuff"....

tell your local seller to get on w/ it, order you one..


----------



## Kampo (Nov 3, 2015)

My vote is for 2 sbreef lights. Can remove the lens on them like any black box if you need fairly easily.


----------



## Longimanus (Apr 24, 2017)

Kampo said:


> My vote is for 2 sbreef lights. Can remove the lens on them like any black box if you need fairly easily.


Hmm those are really nice! This is such a hard decision


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

now you know why I build my own..


----------



## Longimanus (Apr 24, 2017)

I wish I had the skills for that but alas, I do not.

I'm thinking it is down to either a Current Satellite Pro or a Fluval version 2.0 Fresh and Plant to use with my existing Fluval Aquasky. I'm hoping that will be enough for now and then I can upgrade later on. Both are over $300 CAD so I could only afford one for now.


----------



## Longimanus (Apr 24, 2017)

This is the tank with one Fluval Aquasky only.

I took the T5's off because my tank was just too hot.

Opinions on Satellite Pro vs Fluval 2.0 Fresh and Plant?


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

Another vote for the sbreef pro. That will be my next light one day


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

tough call..but I'd lean to the Plus Pro for versatility.
Fluval for build and water proof-ness.

Both will ramp up/down..
You need to decide how important this is:


> Program daylight color spectrum
> 1. Press Daylight
> 2. Press any of the pre-programmed color spectrums and customize the color and intensity
> using the adjustment buttons until your desired color spectrum is acheived.
> ...


Sat plus pro lets you tailor daylight and moonlight color ..this is a big plus for "me"..
The Fluval has great "native" color but AFAICT no "spectrum adjustments"..

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/1...omparison-fluval-fresh-plant-2-0-fixture.html


> Satellite Plus Pro: 45 watts; 44 LEDs total; adjustable color spectrum; adjustable brightness; [email protected]”; [email protected]”; 120 degree lenses; 1 year warranty Potential issues: Not fully sealed; remote control issues reported
> 
> Finnex Planted+ 24/7: 35.8 watts; 108 LEDs total; adjustable color spectrum; adjustable brightness; [email protected]”; [email protected]”; unknown degree lenses; 6 month warranty; Potential issues: Not fully sealed; moisture issues with board and LEDs
> 
> Fluval Fresh & Plant 2.0: 46 watts; 252 LEDs total; fixed color spectrum 7500K; adjustable brightness 100% - 10%; [email protected]”; [email protected]”; 120 degree lenses; 3 year warranty; fully sealed unit Potential issues: ‘touch’ control takes some practice (I did not try the WiFi model)


Remember .. adding the $20 ramp timer allows the 2.0 to ramp on..


----------

